# CCD Test Samples Needed



## bdrowe (Feb 25, 2008)

Two local students are researching CCD. They are looking for samples of comb, bees, and larvae of hives that have suffered CCD. Please contact if you can send some samples.

When sending please make every effort to not cross contaminate.

[email protected]

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

bdrowe said:


> Two local students are researching CCD. They are looking for samples of comb, bees, and larvae of hives that have suffered CCD. Please contact if you can send some samples.
> 
> When sending please make every effort to not cross contaminate.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I just couldn't find any.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

I really don't mean to insult anyone, but to reduce variables to a minimum, it would be wise to provide instructions for sample collection/processing/shipping. 
Maybe this was the plan after people make contact - so my apologies if I am jumping the gun. 
Are you at liberty to explain the experiments?


----------

